# Water Drops - Part 3



## BrentC (Jan 28, 2017)

So this will be my last set of water drops until I buy a water drop kit.   Doing this manually is getting too much.   I'll apologize now for how many I am posting.  There is a lot more on my flickr if anybody is interested.  I did not edit the color in these shots, just some basic tweaks and sharpness in LR.  
I'm only just over a month in with photography and still learning how to post edit in LR so if you guys see anything I could be doing better or I'm doing wrong please let me know.

Over all a good session but with some bad mixed in.

The Good
- Got my timing going so was able to get some neat collisions, the most out of all my sessions
- Created a really neat mix to create a pearlescence

The Bad
- I think I had my flash set too high.  Made the images a little too grainy and not as sharp and clear as I usually get 
- Since I work in low light I did not notice my backdrops getting splashed.  I edited the worst out of the images, but in some it was just too much.   Also got some splash on the lens.
- Could have picked better backdrop color for some of the shots

1.



P1280432 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



P1280390 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



P1280383 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



P1280375 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



P1280345 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



P1280315 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.



P1280309 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

8.



P1280269 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

9.



P1280215 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

10.



P1280138 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

11.



P1280074 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

12.



P1280023 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 31, 2017)

These are really outstanding! Can you share a bit on your process for coloring the water?


----------



## BrentC (Jan 31, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> These are really outstanding! Can you share a bit on your process for coloring the water?



Colouring the water is done with food colouring.    The basin was just pure water and blue food colouring added.  The drops was water mixed with xanthum gum (gives a denser, elasticity to the water) and red food colouring.  The images with the pearlescent colour was with some milk added to the drop mixture.


----------



## TonyBritton (Feb 3, 2017)

Really sensational work! Extremely well done!

Tony


----------



## Derrel (Feb 3, 2017)

TonyBritton said:


> Really sensational work! Extremely well done!
> 
> Tony


Pretty good shots, especially for doing this manually, the difficult way.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 10, 2017)

#'s 10  and 12 are exceptional to me!


----------



## Dalex (Feb 15, 2017)

Forgive my stupidity, but what is a water drop kit?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## BrentC (Feb 16, 2017)

Dalex said:


> Forgive my stupidity, but what is a water drop kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



A water drop kit allow you to control the size of the drop, how many drops and the timing between drops.   Also some will even trigger the camera and flash at the right time.

This is the one I will be purchasing.

mjkzz


----------

